# NBA Basketball Team Starts Season 16-0, Breaks Record



## WhatInThe (Nov 25, 2015)

The Golden State Warriors broke an NBA record staying undefeated and starting the season 16-0. In a long season with dozens of games that is quite a feat in any sport.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/laker...cord-16th-consecutive-win-20151124-story.html

Oakland has something to cheer about.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 26, 2015)

Curry is fun to watch and their record is quite an accomplishment. But I hardly ever watch basketball anymore. Just doesn't have the appeal it once did for me.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 2, 2015)

They are now 19-0

http://investmentunderground.com/2015/12/golden-state-warriors-lead-nba-with-record-19-0-start/

At the opposite end of the spectrum the Philadelphia 76ERS lost a record number of games-18. 0-18

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/worst-teams-sports-history-article-1.2451647


----------

